# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Хакеры используют новую уязвимость в Windows XP SP2

## SDA

Корпорация Microsoft в пятницу предупредила пользователей о том, что специалисты компании зафиксировали уязвимость в операционной системе Windows XP, связанную с инфицированными USB-накопителями. Согласно данным корпорации уязвимость затрагивает Windows XP Service Pack 2. Напомним, что с прошлой недели софтверный гигант прекратил основную поддержку данной версии системы.

В описании, размещенном на сайте Microsoft, говорится, что хакеры используют данную уязвимость уже около месяца. Уязвимость проявляется в том, что ОС Windows обычно работает с файлами-ярлыками, которые традиционно размещаются на Рабочем столе или в меню Пуск системы и как правило эти ярлыки указывают на конкретные локальные файлы или программы.

В случае с уязвимостью ярлык связан со злонамеренным программным обеспечением Stuxnet. Данное семейство злонамеренных программ включает в себя троянца, который при попадании на компьютер пытается сюда же загрузить и другие образцы вредоносных программ, в частности руткиты.

В корпорации говорят, что ярлык связан с удаленным программным обеспечением и при размещении USB-носителя в системе Windows пытается автоматически запустить ярлык. Согласно данным Microsoft Trustworthy Computing, до 15 июля было зафиксировано около 6000 случаев инфицирования. Первые же данные об этой угрозе появились еще 17 июня.

После исследования проблемы, инженеры корпорации сообщили, что хакерская система эксплуатирует невозможность Windows правильно обрабатывать файлы с расширением .ink, применяемым к ярлыкам. За счет этого, троян даже не нужно запускать пользователю, просто нужно открыть флеш-накопитель в любом файловом менеджере, например в том же Проводнике.

В сообщении корпорации сказано, что изначально уязвимость была создана для работы c USB-накопителями, но она также может распространяться и через сетевые диски или доступные через WebDAV ресурсы.

Пока в корпорации не говорят, когда будет выпущено исправление, однако если оно не будет выпущено до следующего ежемесячного багфикса, то пользователи смогут получить патч лишь 10 августа. Сейчас же пользователи могут защищаться путем отключения отображения ярлыков на съемных носителях или за счет отключения сервиса WebClient. Оба метода выполняются через реестр Windows. 
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/os/98280.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

> Сейчас же пользователи могут защищаться путем отключения отображения ярлыков на съемных носителях или за счет отключения сервиса WebClient. Оба метода выполняются через реестр Windows.


какие именно ключи реестра и на что конкретно нужно исправить?
особо интересует ключик "отключения отображения ярлыков на съемных носителях"

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

странное уточнение - Windows XP SP2, официально уже неподдерживаемая(?). она еще у кого-то есть? ))
ссылка и ссылка - эта же уязвимость? судя из описания уязвимость присутствует практически во всех поддерживаемых современных ОС Windows  и в XP SP*3* в частности

----------


## Kuzz

Ой, а что это только SP2? http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=82857

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> какие именно ключи реестра и на что конкретно нужно исправить?


http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec...y/2286198.mspx

----------


## SDA

Предлагается пока обход этой уязвимости:
1) отредактировать параметр по умолчанию для HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\IconHandler
Удалить любое значение, которое там задано (параметр должен быть "пустым"). Таким образом для ярлыков Windows не будет показывать картинки +
2) отключить (многим совсем не нужную) службу WebClient service. Отключить службу = поставить её параметр запуска на "отключено" и потом остановить её.

Данная уязвимость относится ко всем системам Windows, также x64.
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Kuzz

Оба на:
*Оборудование компании Siemens под угрозой 0-day уязвимости Windows*

Компания Siemens предупредила корпоративных пользователей о вирусе, поражающем компьютеры, на которых работает система контроля и управления производственными объектами, продаваемая компанией. Предварительный анализ вируса, вызвавшего беспокойство Siemens, показал, что он, скорее всего, предназначен для хищения коммерческих секретов. Вирус создан для поражения системы контроля и управления производством SIMATIC WinCC, поставляемой Siemens. Для проникновения на компьютер используется незакрытая уязвимость в защите ОС Windows, связанная с обработкой LNK-файлов. Компания отмечает, что компьютеры, на которых работает программное обеспечение класса SIMATIC WinCC, обычно не подключены к Интернет, дабы уменьшить риск заражения. Вероятно, именно поэтому вирус спроектирован так, чтобы проникать в систему на инфицированном USB-носителе. Когда устройство подключается к компьютеру, зловредное ПО копирует себя на другие обнаруженные USB-носители и сканирует компьютер в поисках SIMATIC WinCC. Если софт обнаружен, вирус пытается получить контроль над ним при помощи пароля, используемого производителем по-умолчанию. Такой хакерский метод может сработать, если системные администраторы не произвели должную настройку программного комплекса предприятия. Если вирус не обнаруживает SIMATIC WinCC, то он все равно заражает ПК, который в дальнейшем может выступать как разносчик инфекции. При этом пока непонятно, ведет ли зловредная программа какую-то деструктивную деятельность на компьютерах без SIMATIC WinCC.

.... http://www.uinc.ru/news/sn14148.html

----------


## Игорь

Сижу на ХР Про СП2.  :Smiley: 
Почему на офсайте её нет в списке?
Из-за того, что прекращена поддержка?

----------


## AndreyKa

> Сижу на ХР Про СП2.
> Почему на офсайте её нет в списке?
> Из-за того, что прекращена поддержка?


Да.

----------


## Юльча

> 2) отключить (многим совсем не нужную) службу WebClient service. Отключить службу = поставить её параметр запуска на "отключено" и потом остановить её.


да-да.. слегка странная статья, предлагающая и службу останавливать через реестр.. через управление службами вроде бы удобнее 





> Сижу на ХР Про СП2.


а можно узнать откуда такая "любовь", к... кхм... неподдерживаемым ОСям?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

как бы непонятна позиция пользователей интересующихся безопасностью (как бы подразумевается что раз вы посетитель вирусинфо значит проявляете какой-то интерес к безопасности) и при этом не обновляющие ОС хотя бы критическими обновками  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

*Юльча*, 


> да-да.. слегка странная статья, предлагающая и службу останавливать через реестр.. через управление службами вроде бы удобнее


 Вопрос удобства в высшей степени субъективен. Чем больше известно человеку путей решения проблемы, тем ... хуже  :Smiley:  Чел становится не специалистом, а хрен знает чем. Но интересно-о-о  :Smiley: 
 PS: Ищу работу, без надежды найти  :Cheesy:

----------


## Юльча

> обрабатывать файлы с расширением .*i*nk, применяемым к ярлыкам


и еще косяк -_-

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

а в следующей статье LNK стали употреблять только капсом  :Smiley:  



придираюсь, да

----------


## Игорь

[/QUOTE] а можно узнать откуда такая "любовь", к... кхм... неподдерживаемым ОСям?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  [/QUOTE]
Старый конь борозды не портит.  :Smiley: 
Главное быть в курсе событий, предупреждён - значит спасён.

----------


## grobik

> Согласно данным корпорации уязвимость затрагивает Windows XP Service Pack 2.


Хм .. 
Вероятно,именно потому они её и забросили...Потому как уязвимая очень... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Насчёт всех остальных  _SP_ и _т.п._ пробиваемых,но тактично не упомянутых (расцениваю как проявление оптимизма):
-ещё пока надежда теплится ;
-ещё пока не всё потеряно ;
-ещё пока надеются спасти... :Huh: 



> Сообщение от Юльча
> 
> 
> а можно узнать откуда такая "любовь", к... кхм... неподдерживаемым ОСям?
> 
> 
> Старый конь борозды не портит.
> Главное быть в курсе событий, предупреждён - значит спасён.


Не совсем так,*Игорь*.Предупреждение не есть спасение.Очевидно,что _предупреждаемый_,получивший предупреждение,автоматически переходит в разряд _предупреждённые_ и в момент наступления стрАхового случая(заражения неподдерживаемой ОС в данном контексте) не может заявить,что его не предупреждали.Тем самым _предупредитор_(разработчик ОС) снимает с себя всякую ответственность... :Bye: 



> плохому футболисту осьминоги мешают


( off ) *Юльча*, загадка Пауля раскрыта!Моллюски не умеют предсказывать будущее... :Sad:  Осьминожег лез в первую попавшуюся банку,а затем просто манипулировал футболистами уже во время игры. :Smiley:

----------


## Игорь

> Тем самым _предупредитор_(разработчик ОС) снимает с себя всякую ответственность...


А мне от дяди Била ничего и не надо, сами с усами.  :Smiley:

----------

